# RaidMax Mirage 278: How to get lights working?



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have the RaidMax Mirage 278 gaming case (click here) Does anyone know how go get the front blue bubble LED lights to turn on? where do they connect to, in the motherboard or a adapter for the power supply?


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

It should come with an adapter to connect to your power supply, because I don't know why LED's would connect to a mobo? Unless you have some high tech MOBO that controls the fan speed with your mouse -razz: Thats in my opinion but check around for the cables on the inside.


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

The power supply had no adapter.

The connecter is small like a CPU fan. It has a black and a red wire and it has to connect to two pins.


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Solution Found!*

Solution Found!

http://www.directron.com/3pinled.html
and
http://www.directron.com/3to4adapter.html


----------

